# Lungworm Beware!!



## Mojomax (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm sure most of you will have seen the tv campaign about a parasite dogs can get from eating slugs and snails. 

Lungworm is a nation wide threat to dogs and is usually fatal! ( read about it). 

We get a lot of slugs and snails in the garden, especially after rain ( which we get a lot of!!)

I've resisted using any kind of pesticide because we have Grandchildren plus they harm other critters in the garden.

Now that we plan to get a dog early next year, I'm worried what to do about the slugs and snails?? The only things I've heard is to put beer pots around the garden or go out at night when they come out in force and pick them up. Then take them out into the wilds as far away from home and dump them! I've heard they are territorial and will come back if you throw them on a field nearby!!? I've tried putting them in the garden waste bin when I find them but they always seem to get out somehow?? I see them on the sides of the bin!

Does anyone have any tips on getting rid of them or keeping their dog safe? I'm thinking if you let them go pee in the garden when it's dark, you will never see your dog eat one??

Mo


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

No need to remove them from your garden, just make sure when you get a puppy you treat it with advocate which will protect your puppy/ dog from all those nasty things. It's a treatment that you do monthly!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes make sure your pup is covered by a treatment but keep an eye on it, ours did love the occasional slug snack as a young puppy, grew out of it but I always kept a close eye on him and stopped him picking them up where I could and got messy fingers grabbing others out of his mouth!


----------



## Mojomax (Aug 16, 2014)

Thank you for that reassurance, now I just have to worry about my hostas being eaten up
by the pesky slugs and snails!! 

Mo


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Have you tried crushed shell around the base that's my methord for stopping those critters they don't like slithering over it!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh sorry forgot to say watch the puppy also doesn't take a likening to eating those hostas . If possible pot them and keep them out of puppy's reach. Really bad for dogs!


----------

